# Silly Question, how do you put an image in your signature?



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Ok, I know this is probably a silly question, but how do you successfully put an image in your signature?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Upload your image to photobucket or image shack and then use the


----------

